# no sticky so dumb question



## Donavin (Mar 27, 2004)

since the sticky is gone here it comes. does any 240sx come with an sr20de motor? ive been reading as much as i can and deduced that the 240's only come with the ka24 varity engines. if the 240's dont come with the sr20 engines what cars (year make and model) do so i can start looking for one to transplant. suggestions and constructive critisism welcome. thank you and sorry for the dumb question but like i said no sticky.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

not only the sticky is good for info. theres a handy dandy SEARCH button too. this info is everywhere! no 240s came with sr20's ever. it was all ka24E and ka24de.you dont want an sr20de and thats all there is in america. you want the det. turbo. it comes in silvias and 180's in japan....just get a front clip from an engine importer.


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

All you guys mis-read Kelso's post ... SO i will clarify:

no 240's came with SR20's - correct the name 240sx implies 2.4L (KA) engine

The only SR ever sold in America in a US smog legal production vehicle were the DE variaties sold in FWD platforms. these are not what you are looking for.

The engien you are looking for is the SR20DET sold in Silvias & 180sx's in Japan.

you can get these engiens from a reputable importer.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Enthalpy how about u close this dumbass thread?????????????????? before he gets flammed and u get mad


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

The RWD sr20de NA was also available in overseas cars...


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Kato said:


> The RWD sr20de NA was also available in overseas cars...


and i used to have one, and i second billyboy's comment. :loser:


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> how about u close this dumbass thread?????????????????? before he gets flammed and u get mad


How about you people learn to be productive contributors and not flame everyone else?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

kinda hard to not flame with theese kinda questions...........but we will TRY :fluffy:


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

Loki said:


> kinda hard to not flame with theese kinda questions...........but we will TRY :fluffy:



No it isnt hard. Just dont post. You people dont HAVE to respond to every post that someone makes in this forum.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

would u like me to post the sticky back up?? i got all the info saved on my computer


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

plz do vsp3c so we dont get stupid ass questions from nubs :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

that was a good sticky...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> would u like me to post the sticky back up?? i got all the info saved on my computer


 no. no one read it anyways man. just save it. i'll tell ya a good use for it later.  
talk to me on aim


----------

